# Boneheaded Newbe



## Kenny G (Apr 17, 2016)

Well I pulled a newbe bone headed buy the other day I wanted to start tooling up my G0758 mill/drill. The first two items on my list were an R8 collet set and clamping set. I was all set to cut a fat hog in the *** using a 20% discount plus a sale price on both items for about a 40% savings from Enco. I placed the order and received the items in a few days. Anxious to try them out I opened inspected took to the shop the next day to try them out. I put a T-nut and stud on and tried to slide it through the slots no go. I knew I  had ordered the right ones the slots were 3/8" so ordered 3/8" stud and the rest that went with it WRONG 3/8" slots but need 5/16" studs and .605" X 3/8" T-nuts. Well not all was lost the collets were fine a far as this idiot newbe knows, on top of it I had taken the packaging to the dump so I don't think that I will try to send them back probably a restocking fee and postage if they would even accept them maybe I can trade them someplace or sell cheap.Soooo this is not the end of the story I remembered a youtube vid I had seen on some 0758 accessories I think the guy is off base somewhat with his assessment especially with the vise and what he intends to use instead. But the point about the clamp set is valid the T-nuts do need to be machined a little a I said before they are .605 x 3/8" and mine measured .59 X 3/8"


----------



## Charles Spencer (Apr 18, 2016)

Actually, I see your biggest mistake as discarding the packaging.   I never do that with anything until I have not only tried it out but had it for a week.

I made a similar mistake ordering t-nuts.  I just milled them down to fit.  It should only require removing 1/32" from each side.  As long as the studs work it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## ARKnack (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got done purchasing a set of 3/8" tee. You will not be able to mill done the Tees because your 3/8" stud won't fit into the slot. 3/8" tees are hard to find. Most of the places I searched were out of stock. I found this set on eBay which was the best price. http://www.ebay.com/itm/52-Pc-Clamp...581173?hash=item542cc85c35:g:xsEAAOSwgApXBSUO

Just wining now. It seems that all my tools require a different size. 3/8", 5/16", 1/2" and 5/8". I don't have all these sets but it sure is a pain it the hiny.


----------

